# Mh Withdrawal Symptoms?



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Does anyone suffer from withdrawal symptoms when the MH is remote? - storage etc.?

Currently our Arto is 1000+ miles away (because of UK MOT)

But so is the technical library.

So when I start thinking about 'jobs to do' I am at a loss.

Anyone else suffer the same?

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep...!!!

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I moved from boats to Mhs because I couldn't use the boat in winter, so I know exactly what you mean, Alan.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Alan

Forgot to mention the boat - that is also about 1,000 miles away. (but was in the bilges last week so do not miss her much - yet)

Am I living in the wrong place?

Geoff

P.S In case you lot think I am a rich Git the two aformentioned items owe me about 40,000 quid for a total of 28 years enjoyment - not a bad return?


----------



## fiveways (Nov 3, 2011)

*Withdrawal Symptoms*

my motorhome is parked on the drive,i cannot see it unless i go outside.
so i often sit behind the wheel , just to be close to it.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Mine is on the drive too and I thought that I was the only one who goes and sits in it. I even make up excuses to go in.
Sad or what?

Bob


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I suffer from withdrawal symptoms whenever the van needs to be packed or cleaned

I just want to withdraw :lol: :lol: 

Aldra

(boys with Toys  )


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

When we were commuting to and from France to the UK (before I joined the ranks of those on that MASSIVE pension that teachers get...... :roll: ) our MH was in the UK and EVERY holiday was spent coming out here, cutting the grass, dusting the house, clearing up and going home to the UK...........

YES YES YES I missed being able to go out and "do things" in it and not having the spare time to use it either...... Grrrr....  

BUT now that it's here with us, withdrawal symptoms have diminshed massively - even more so now that the builders have finished and we CAN use it again........    

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Do you now get all those people telling you to go on holiday in it Dave?

I do but being out here we are always on holiday.....   

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I could drop my motor home off Ray

and you can play with it

and I could hire a car :lol: :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Not just boys with toys, went down to the storage today to 'check on the van' and see what non perishables we need to take. my excuse.
Should it really have taken over an hour? :roll: 

Was so tempted just to leave my car and bu--er off not sure John would have been too happy though.


Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

When are you off Sue?

Just in the process of packing ours ready for the ferry on Wednesday

Will leave here on Monday no point in rushing to Dover in one day

retirement definitely has its advantages

Sandra


----------

